# Pumpengluggern bei Silent Loop WaKü



## Mr_T0astbr0t (21. Juni 2017)

Moinmoin,

ich habe ca. 3 Wochen eine Silent Loop 280mm verbaut. 

Bisher ist Sie einwandfrei gelaufen, aber heute hat Sie angefangen zu "gluggern".

Ich habe mich mal im Internet auf die Suche begeben und zwei Videos gefunden, dass das Geräusch sehr gut wieder geben:
BeQuiet! Silent Loop Pumpe rasselt - YouTube
Be quiet Silent Loop 240mm rattern - YouTube

Normal kann das ja nicht sein, daher meine Frage was ich nun tun kann? Wende ich mich an den Händler (Mindfactory) oder direkt an be quiet! damit? So belassen möchte ich es definitiv nicht, da ich das Geräusch sogar beim Zocken durch die Kopfhöhrer bemerke.


----------



## Wortakrobat (21. Juni 2017)

Grundsätzlich ist Mindfactory natürlich als Händler dein Ansprechpartner was Garantieleistungen angeht.

Du könntest natürlich ebenso gut den BeQuiet Support nutzen welcher dir mit Sicherheit versuchen wird weiter zu helfen. Ich für meinen Teil habe dort gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Evtl. gibt man dir dort noch einen anderen Lösungsansatz als "einschicken"....

"Gluckern" o.ä. spricht für Luft im System....


----------



## Cruach (22. Juni 2017)

Demontiere die Pumpe nochmal und schüttel sie ca. 30 Sekunden. Kann sein das sich eine Luftblase in der Pumpe festgesetzt hat.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. Juni 2017)

Okay,
das muss ich aber in Ruhe machen, wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe (habe Anfang kommender Woche frei, da ich am Wochenende unterwegs bin...)

Bis dahin können wir ja die Frage klären, wie ich es am besten hinbekomme, dass mir meine Backplate nicht immer abhaut, wenn ich den Kühler nicht montiert habe. Die ist ja leider nur bei Asus verklebt.
Hatte da beim Einbau schon Schwierigkeiten, sodass ich mir da eine dritte Hand organiseren musste (habe die Pumpe leider erst im Gehäuse montiert)


----------



## taglicht (22. Juni 2017)

Hast du die Pumpe vor Einbau denn überhaupt mal kurzzeitig geschüttelt? So kannst du zu Anfang sicherstellen, dass sich dort keine Luftblasen festsetzten. Da das ganze allerdings erst nach drei Wochen anfängt zu zicken, spricht eher für einen zu gering befüllten Kreislauf oder nen mechanischen Defekt.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. Juni 2017)

Nein, habe ich nicht.

Ich hatte vorher noch nie etwas mit Wasserkühlungen am Hut.


----------



## Manston (23. Juni 2017)

Wenn es dich Stört entweder direkt an Mindfactory zurück oder an Bequiet melden.


----------

